# ka24de rods+pistons



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

THe cheapest I coudl fidn them was on ka24de.com and it was 700 for the rods and 500 for the pistons. Is this as cheap as I will be able to find them? I plan on running high boost eventually and want to build the motor right the first time. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

350ztt4 said:


> THe cheapest I coudl fidn them was on ka24de.com and it was 700 for the rods and 500 for the pistons. Is this as cheap as I will be able to find them? I plan on running high boost eventually and want to build the motor right the first time. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.



turbo240.com has an entire engine rebuild kit that has rods and 

This kit includes: Arias .020 over pistons with 8.8:1 compression ratio, Crower connecting rods, Clevite main and rod bearings, a fel-pro full engine gasket set, arp main studs, arp head studs, cometic head gasket, all the necessary timing assembly replacement parts, and a mr. gasket copper exhaust manifold gasket. s13 advanced rebuild kit- $2,039.00

This kit includes: Arias .020 over pistons with 8.8:1 compression ratio, Crower connecting rods, Clevite main and rod bearings, and a fel-pro full engine gasket set. s13 basic rebuild kit- $1,334.00

they have kits for s14 but the prices are different for the s14
s14 basic- $1,307.00 
s14 advanced- $2,012.00


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Those prices are about the standard, though it seems that you can get Wiseco or Arias(?) pistons for around $450. I know that there are a lot more places to find these but I don't remember them. Some googling will find them. http://www.importperformanceparts.net/ Check out this place too. They seem to have pretty good prices, but I'm not sure about their reputation or anything.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> Those prices are about the standard, though it seems that you can get Wiseco or Arias(?) pistons for around $450. I know that there are a lot more places to find these but I don't remember them. Some googling will find them. http://www.importperformanceparts.net/ Check out this place too. They seem to have pretty good prices, but I'm not sure about their reputation or anything.


 x2 on kaptainkrolllio i bought my brand new crank and weisco pistons from them and they have great prices and very fast shipping and quality is top notch i highly recommend them.

Don


----------



## 350ztt4 (Feb 22, 2005)

is 9:1 to much compression for high boost?


----------

